# Shadows of Tockland - $2.99



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

My second novel is out! Available for Kindle on Amazon.










*Shadows of Tockland*, a post-apocalyptic adventure.

Available HERE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BU7U43K
And paperback version HERE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/1514858061

_David Morr runs away from an unhappy home to join a small traveling circus. Here he meets a quirky assortment of characters--the beautiful and mischievous Annabelle, the clever and manipulative Telly, the brutish Karl, the brooding and troubled Gooty, and the enigmatic and possibly psychotic Cakey. Each one of them will test and challenge David, as he struggles to come out of his shell and embrace his new life on the stage.

But the world is full of sickness, and life on the road is fraught with peril. A plague sweeps across the land, turning ordinary people into mindless monsters, transforming friendly audiences into rampaging hordes. Soon, the performers find themselves fighting for their lives against crazed mobs. All the while, the Empire of Tockland is on the rise, the cruel tyrant, Joseph Mattock, conquering one city after another, and the black and silver flag will soon fly over every nation.

Unwittingly, David and his fellow performers find themselves traveling deeper and deeper into the very heart of darkness, where plague and madness and tyranny collide in a brutal struggle for survival._

Check it out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

A couple glowing reviews of Shadows of Tockland, for those thinking of checking it out.

http://www.amazon.com/Shadows-of-Tockland-ebook/product-reviews/B00BU7U43K/ref=cm_cr_dp_see_all_btm?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Take a moment to read my blog entry about this book (which contains a link to a free sample) and why Shadows of Tockland is my magnum opus.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2013/04/free-samples-are-good-for-one-and-all.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Read the first chapter here -> http://www.jeffreyaaronmiller.com/p/shadows-of-tockland-sample-chapter.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey there, folks, a recent blog post on Shadows of Tockland and other writings. Check it out! http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2013/03/whats-next.html

Read Shadows of Tockland for Kindle!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

It is your regularly scheduled Shadows of Tockland bump. If you haven't read it, check it out, folks, an adventure story full of memorable characters.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Read the free sample: https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://photo.goodreads.com/documents/1364419581books/17618632.pdf&chrome=true


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Featured on Great Indie Reads: http://greatindiereads.blogspot.com/2013/05/shadows-of-tockland-by-jeffrey-aaron.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

A recent glowing review of Shadows of Tockland at The Brass Rag.

http://thebrassragcnr.wordpress.com/2013/06/11/tockland-take/

"Finely crafted, darkly suspenseful!"


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Bump for Shadows


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Clowns wandering the wastelands of Arkansas, people.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't be afraid of the clowns, people. These are not Pennywise style clowns but the loveable old fashioned Bozo types, who also happen to be good at knife fighting.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't be afraid of roaming mobs of brain-sick rubes. Cakey will protect you.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Shadows time is upon you, people.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Post-apocalyptic goodness for one and all. Read the e-book today.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Post-apocalyptic e-book adventure. Give it a chance!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Give this one a try!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

My latest blog post on opening paragraphs:

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2013/09/opening-paragraph.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Post-apocalypse   rampaging hordes   traveling circuses   a tyrannical overlord  

Check it out!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

120,000 words for only $2.99. Read it and love it.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Have you met Cakey? You should.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Now, what about a story where a ragtag band of circus performers have to fight their way out of a city full of zombie-like hordes with only knives and makeshift clubs?

Okay, that's what you with Shadows of Tockland, so go give it a read, please.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Okay, I did this post on my blog where I put one quote from each of my novels, so here's the one from Shadows of Tockland.

"Mark my words, the ever-night is coming, and when it does, you'll be glad you've got some wild nutters at your side." --*Cakey*, _Shadows of Tockland_

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Give it a try, friends!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Is it a bunch of jugglers, clowns, plate-spinners and acrobats battling zombies and tyrants in the wasteland of Northwest Arkansas? Yes.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Check it out!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Reviewers have said of Shadows of Tockland:

"Finely crafted, darkly suspenseful."

"This is story-telling that can hold its own with the likes of Neil Gaiman, Stephen King, or Guillermo Del Toro. The characterization and visual detail are superb, and the pacing is nearly perfect."

"A well paced jaunt through post-apocalyptic Northwest Arkansas, with engaging dialog and memorable characters."


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Read a generous amount of the book right here:

http://www.pagepusher.com/view-book/ShadowsOfTockland


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Read another excerpt of the book, along with reviews, at Find Read Love.

http://findreadlove.com/action-adventure/shadows-of-tockland/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, how's about let's enjoy a story of circus people fighting through zombie-ish mobs in a ruined city?


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm writing another novel that takes place in the same world as Shadows of Tockland. Read all about it here:

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/02/fading-man.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

A book trailer for Shadows of Tockland.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Read an excerpt at Book Daily:

http://bookdaily.com/book/3858586/shadows-of-tockland-kindle-edition


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Here a trailer for the book, comprised of quotes from one of the more troubling characters in the book:


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I am writing another novel that takes place in the same world as Shadows of Tockland. It's called Fading Man. Check it out soon.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Post-apocalyptic wastelands, brain worms, plague-ridden maniacs, disturbing circus people, tyrannical overlords--what more could you possibly want from a $2.99 e-book? It's 120,000 words of madness and excitement. Check it out.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I have now written and published nine novels and worked with multiple publishers. But still some people say that Shadows of Tockland, a self-published e-book, is far and away the best thing I've ever written. The Brass Rag called it, "a five star read and one you won't want to miss." Anyway, it's now a Kindle exclusive, so check it out. With some minor revisions, it's better than ever, so if you haven't read it, please do so. I promise you won't regret it.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O4QXK9Y


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Read about the strange, twisted origins of Cakey the Clown and Shadows of Tockland right here:

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/10/oh-shadows-oh-tockland.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Shadows of Tockland is mostly post-apocalyptic, but it does have some steampunk elements.

http://steampunkfanatic.com/2-99-steampunk-book-shadows-of-tockland-by-jeffrey-aaron-miller-2/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The quotes game is one of my favorite things to do on my blog, and I think it might be time to do it again. Shadows of Tockland is included, so check it out!

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/12/book-quote-time-is-here-again.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Shadows of Tockland!

http://askdavid.com/reviews/book/post-apocalyptic/10058


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

_Shadows of Tockland is a harrowing adventure through a post-apocalyptic version of northwest Arkansas, where ramshackle towns have been built on the ruins of older cities. David Morr lives in the tiny town of Mountainburg, where gas-lamps light the streets at night, and the houses are built of cheap aluminum sheets and scrap lumber. He lives an unhappy life with his cruel mother and her violent boyfriend.

One day a small circus comes to town. The Klown Kroo, with it's juggling and acrobatics, its plate-spinning acts and clowning, is the only entertainment Mountainburg has seen in years. David marvels at the show, but he also perceives an opportunity to escape. Sneaking out of his bedroom in the middle of the night, he runs off to join the circus.

However, he quickly finds that life on the road is fraught with peril. A plague is sweeping across the land, a parasitic infection that eats into the brain, turning people into mindless monsters. Again and again, The Klown Kroo find themselves fighting for their lives.

Worse, the Empire of Tockland is on the move. A ruthless tyrant by the name of Joseph Mattock is determined to conquer the whole world and put every city under his bootheel. David and his fellow performers unwittingly travel deeper and deeper into the very heart of darkness. Friendships will be forged and tested to the breaking point, and David will discover that he is not the young man he thought he was._

http://askdavid.com/reviews/book/post-apocalyptic/10058


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Now available as an audiobook. Check it out!

http://www.amazon.com/Shadows-of-Tockland/dp/B00XBTS8AG


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

From a recent review of the Audible version of Shadows of Tockland (narrated by R. Paul Matty):

"Shadows of Tockland by Jeffrey Aaron Miller is a remarkably-crafted, dark, suspenseful and engaging exploration of the price of running away from home and the ramifications that come with that choice. Set in a post-apocalyptic future, the plot is well-paced by beautiful, strong characters dealing with their demons and intense imagery filled with humor and intrigue."

So there you go. Check it out as an audiobook or as Kindle, whichever you prefer, but I think the narration of the audiobook turned out great: http://www.audible.com/pd/Sci-Fi-Fantasy/Shadows-of-Tockland-Audiobook/B00X8LCVB41


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, there you go. Post-apocalyptic madness.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Check it out, friends and neighbors.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

We all love Kindle, but just in case you like to hold a real, live physical copy of a book in your hands, Shadows of Tockland is now available as a paperback.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1514858061


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Actual paper for actual people? Or lovely Kindle ink on a lovely Kindle screen? It's your choice. Shadows of Tockland is available both ways!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Clowns, plague, and tyrants--ingredients for a beautiful story.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't let coulrophobia hold you back. These clowns are nice.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I can't stress enough how much you will love the overall thrust of this novel. By the end, you will probably be exhausted in all the right ways. I promise.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Gut-wrenching zombie circus capers.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Paperback and Ebook version. Ding duh ding ding DING.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Interview about Shadows of Tockland, among other things: http://fireyourmentor.com/interview-with-jeffrey-miller/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Clowns are the machine that drive the world.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.jeffreyaaronmiller.com/jeffrey-aaron-miller-novels/shadows-of-tockland/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

If this book doesn't at least make you slightly more sympathetic to circus people, nothing will.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

For more about _Shadows of Tockland _and its various Kindle cousins, head on over here:

https://www.facebook.com/AuthorJeffreyAaronMiller


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

From a recent Amazon review:

"This book is an eloquently written, bizarre tale set in a post apocalyptic world about a teenager who runs away and joins the circus. I thoroughly enjoyed enjoyed reading it."


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't let coulrophobia prevent you from enjoying this fine tale. These clowns are harmless and morally good.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Clowns are not evil. For the most part, they are desperately fighting to save us from mind-sick rubes.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Pennywise says clowns are manifestations of a fear-eating evil force. Cakey says clowns are an absolute moral good, standing against the onset of the ever-night. What do you say, dear reader?


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

A post-apocalyptic, science fiction novel about a traveling circus. Folks, it is a much-neglected sub-genre! Check it out!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't let coulrophobia stop you from the read of your life.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

General Joseph Mattock will be here soon, folks. Brace yourself.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Shadows of Tockland has only 5-star reviews on Amazon. Look at what customers have said:

"What a strange, dark and utterly fascinating post apocalyptic tale."
"This book is an eloquently written, bizarre tale."
"Remarkably-crafted, dark, suspenseful and engaging."
"A wholly unique story."
"Outstanding characters in an artfully crafted, mayhem-filled setting." 
"A gutsy, unflinching, compelling story with fantastically believable characters in a frighteningly believable world."
"A well paced jaunt through post-apocalyptic Northwest Arkansas, with engaging dialog and memorable characters."

If you haven't read Shadows of Tockland, maybe it's time to give it a try!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O4QXK9Y


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Cakey
Touches
Bubbles
Telly
Gouty

Meet them in this novel and never forget them.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

"This story is still haunting me three years later, and when people ask me for new book recommendations it's at the top of my list."

A cool review edit I came across recently.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

If you love the circus, you'll...be troubled by this book. Enjoy.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

_Hello, rubes.

And you say, "Wait. Rube? What is a rube? To whom are you referring?"

Why, I'm referring to you, friend.

And you say, "How can you call me a rube?"

Well, do you work for the circus? Are you circus people? Are you a clown? A trapeze artist? A big old burly roustabout? Heck, are you a regular old carny, smelling of corn dog grease and body odor? No? Well, then you are a rube. A common folk. Are we clear? I hope you can live with it, my dearest sweethearts, because I intend to call you a rube until the end of time._

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2016/08/cakeys-love-letter-to-rubes.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The short story that inspired the novel:

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2017/02/the-reappearance-of-long-lost-short.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Circus clowns save the world from plague-ridden maniacs. Live the dream!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

"Shadows of Tockland by Jeffrey Aaron Miller is a remarkably-crafted, dark, suspenseful and engaging exploration of the price of running away."


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

"Far away, far away, blessed one. The ever-night is coming. It is coming forever."

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O4QXK9Y


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

"With precision and vision, Miller introduces us to a world of terrible choices and determined hope."

http://www.jeffreyaaronmiller.com/jeffrey-aaron-miller-novels/shadows-of-tockland/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Afraid of clowns? This novel will help you sympathize with them and remain afraid at the same time.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Clown time is a special time for all circus people. Love their adventures.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I've finally gotten around to writing a sequel to Shadows of Tockland, which is tentatively titled The Dust-Lords of Tockland.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2017/06/having-too-much-fun-with-clowns.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

It is your destiny, my friend. Circus fun at the end of the world.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't let Pennywise taint your view of clowns. They have come to save us from the alien apocalypse. I promise.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

When the brain worms infest the world, you'll find understand the necessity of clown troupes.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

When shit hits the fan, just hope you're not caught between a clown troupe and a mob of brain-sick loonies.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The sequel is one-third complete, so now is the right time to love plague wars with clowns.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Read it now, before the plague takes all the clowns away.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Circuses and plagues go together like chocolate and wallpaper paste.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

A clown will never stop saving you from the plague.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

"This is bizarre, and I like bizarre. Love the unique storyline and characters."

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O4QXK9Y


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I always wanted to become a clown in the post-apocalypse.


----------

